# hpcups



## Kar87F (Feb 11, 2021)

Hello

I'm having a problem with my HP printer. At first I will say that it was working on my system FreeBSD 11.4-RELEASE about month ago. I'm new and I'm still learning. Printer is HP DeskJet 1050. It's old, it's from 2011. Even newer Windows doesn't have drivers for it.

So, at first, I was trying to make it work on cups, it was difficult, hours of terminal compilations. Gutenberg? Ghostscript? Any? Nothing.

After a week, somehow, I made it. Answer was hpcups. I don't know how I did it, is it was hplips from ports or something else. I remember only it was hpcups. Which was not even installed fully, because not all applications worked from that pack.

I did download hplip from hp page, pack hplip-3.12.6 and i see it does have hpcups. Unfortunatly it stops on configure script with message 

configure: error: "cannot find libjpeg support"

Of course I have libjpeg installed. Either libjpeg-turbo or after messing with ports graphic/jpeg. Module libjpeg.so was installed, I've seen it somewhere...

The difference between now and before is xfce4. Back there I installed with pkg xfce4-session and other stuff "by hand", now It was pkg install xfce4, so everything is installed automaticly.
With libjpeg-turbo.
Now I can't uninstall it, because it will break half of xfce4 package.

Configure script leaves me error on libjpeg. Don't know what to do.


----------



## tingo (Feb 11, 2021)

HPLIP is in ports print/hplip. There is also print/hplip-plugin if needed by your device. The last one doesn't exist as a package (license reasons).


----------



## Kar87F (Feb 11, 2021)

I know that, thou it's not compiling. It hungs by Qt5 installation(Qscintilla2/Network).

Generally hpcups was the key, then I use hp driver for deskjet(series) that came after installation of those... Port hplip doesn't make for hpcups.


----------

